# its 3 a.m. do you know where your water levels are?



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

so i wake up at 3 a.m. on a school night last night hearing a grinding sound:-(. i was hoping it was a serial killer... but no!:evil: when i put my glasses on and turned on the light there was a nearly empty sump and a water level in the display 2 inches under what it was. and a wet floor... so i waited till 6 30 when i woke back up and threw the the airstones in there to make a little oxygen and some circulation then after school i replaced the 3.5 gallons of saltwater and resealed the return pump ( i think the returne line leaked:-?...) set a lower gph rate to prevent leaking and restarted everything. so anyone else have this happen? i think it was a loose return line but i wanna be sure. :| yhanks for any comments!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I had my sump leak due to the stand floor not being level. I had to place a styrofoam pad beneath the sump and floor of the stand. 

It could be anything. Inspect closely before you go to bed tonight!!!


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine has one possible leaky point, at the top of the overflow that's gravity fed...so pretty much nill pressure. I use a single hose from inside the sump all the way up to the tank so there's no way the pressurized water can leak...unless the 1/4 inch solid, unwieldy, hose gets a hole.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks and ill try the pad.


----------

